# Microsoft Primary Account



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello all,
I have now been talking to 6 different Microsoft (so called) technicians for over 7 hrs today to resolve what I feel is a stupidly simple issue.
Up until a few minutes ago I had two separate PC accounts, one of which was password free and was the one which automatically came up when I opened my laptop. It was a local a/c which I didn't want.
I was finally able to delete the one that I didn't want and was left with my primary Microsoft a/c.

I was forced to change my password several times during the marathon session, but was left with; I assumed, the last one which I was to use to log into my a/c.
I now have only one Microsoft a/c. to which I can't log into because it says the password is incorrect. What is the story? How can I access my one & only a/c now.

Please Help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Start here: https://account.live.com/ResetPassword.aspx


----------



## Windjammer14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello Spunk Funk,
Sorry, I forgot to mention that I've reset my p/word 6 times thru that portal and when I type it in to load my page it comes back the same every time. Password incorrect. Try again.
I'm currently using someone elses PC. It's my laptop that refuses entry.
I can't even refresh the thing because administrators need to get into the a/c with a p/word.
Is there some way I can get in the back door without a damn password and then take the p/word off the user a/c?
I'm at wits end.
I all seemed to start after I decided (stupidly in hindsight) to change my long used p/word for security purposes. I was unaware that MS on 8.1 has a maximum of 15 characters for p/words. So I put forward a 22 letter one and it seemed to accept it until I tried to log on next. Then, MAYHEM.

Hope you can help.

Windjammer14.


----------



## dylanross545 (Jan 19, 2017)

I had similar issue, it seems that the only way is to contact official support otherwise you'll need to reinstall your OS

sdi over fiber extenders


----------

